# Southside Indy Subs Needed!



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

In case it does actually snow sometime here in Indy, I need more trucks! Anyone available to dedicate a truck, or a few trucks, or whatever, I have enough work to keep us busy around the clock! All accounts are on the Southside of Indianapolis, from Franklin Township to Whiteland.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Looks like we are going to get some snow here after the game on Sunday, so if anyone is available to sub, give me a shout!


----------



## HoveysLawnCare (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey, Scott. Chris Hovey here. I had talked to you back in the summer when you were working in my neighborhood, (Hunters Run). Anyway I am always looking for extra work!


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris, when you get a chance, give me a call at 317-538-1762. I will be busy until the evening tomorrow (Monday), but after dinner and all day Tuesday I will be available to talk. Thanks. Scott


----------

